# Training Ideas??



## WayneCountyEMS (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello All!!!

We are in desperate need of some good, FUN, training ideas???
Drawing a blank!!!!! Please anyone?? IDEAS???  :unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2011)

What kind of training? Scenarios? Operations? MCI? You have to be more specific than that.


----------



## zmedic (Feb 16, 2011)

also level of training of the group you are working with, amount of time you have


----------



## WayneCountyEMS (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh yes, sorry!!!  Training for Intermediates & Basics. Any hands on training would be super, we are scheduled to have our next one 2/23!!! We live in a rural area :wacko:


----------



## reaper (Feb 16, 2011)

Train on up to date medicine or skills. Training is not supposed to be fun. If they need fun to interact, there may be other issues.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 16, 2011)

Do you have a close working relationships with any of the fire departments?  CERT groups?

Heck, pop open a text book, take a few scenarios and make it one large event.

Earthquake, tornado, car accident, etc.


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 16, 2011)

watch parts of a movie:  and stop and ask what they would do?    "something about Mary" is a great example:  what do you do if you have a patient (usually a young boy) who has managed to zip themselve up in their pants?   'Cut the zipper above and below'

    Start talking about off the wall scenario's:   something to get their attention:   bus crash with 65 patients on board:  to start a training class on Triage.   Then get into some side questions/answers:    how many patients can you transport in your ambulance?  how many patients can you transport?  where do you take them?  etc.

   Ask what you do when you walk into a house and see a meth lab,  or drugs in the room.

   Ask what you do when....  when....  when....     Anything to start a conversation.

    Set up a person trapped in a car,  or tangled up in a fallen ladder   with and without a tree limb too.
    person with a stuck foot in the toilet,       

  Anything to make your crews think, and something different.

   and to make them have FUN.  training is more memorable when they are having fun.


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 16, 2011)

oops double post


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 16, 2011)

talk with the local fire department and see if they are willing to help in training. if they agree then you can stage a car accident. go to the junkyard and find two wrecked cars. (in my experience tell them that its for fire/EMS training and they will give them to you for free.). find some volunteer patients, paint them up with fake injuries and have fun. the fire department will get training with auto extraction and you will get training with EMS. since it is all staged you can take it really slowly. it also builds fire/EMS relationship. if you want to make it bigger involve the police so they will get training on closing off an accident scene. have the police close down a road so you can train realistically. My fire station and High School (when i was still in HS) did this many times. We would call for HEMS (MercyAir) and set up a landing zone and pretend to load a patient. it takes alot of time to set up but it is really good training. how many times do you get a car accident where you can move as slowly as you want. you can talk to the police and firefighters and see how they do things in a car accident.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 16, 2011)

*have a point*

I mean a goal.

Training should not be just something to do, it should be the means to an end.

Rather than just do random stuff, decide on a short and long term goal. Share what those goals are so everyone can take ownership of the goal and work towards it. 

Training should be relevant.

Scenarios should be something likely to be encountered. Otherwise you alienate people and create frustration.

The same with case studies or hands on activities. Guessing the answer is not skill nor does it build it.

It has been my experience it is not what topic you do, but how well you prepare and present it.


----------



## AndyK (Feb 23, 2011)

WayneCountyEMS said:


> Oh yes, sorry!!!  Training for Intermediates & Basics. Any hands on training would be super, we are scheduled to have our next one 2/23!!! We live in a rural area :wacko:



If you'd like to PM me your email address I may be able to help


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 24, 2011)

*Business first, but it does not have to be grim.*

The impulse is to use a neat scenario. That is putting the cart before the horse. Decide what they need to learn, draw up at least three OBECTIVELY QUANTIFIABLE MEASUREABLE objectives to acheive, then devise how to impart that information, showing a linkage between the goal and the instruction activity. And remember, some of your students will learn from listening, some from seeing, some from putting their hands on, and some from being screamed at.
Start with critical thinking.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 24, 2011)

WayneCountyEMS said:


> Hello All!!!
> 
> We are in desperate need of some good, FUN, training ideas???
> Drawing a blank!!!!! Please anyone?? IDEAS???  :unsure:



Go to Halloweenexpress.com get a couple of scar kits, couple of burn kits. Have a Trauma Simulation.


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 26, 2011)

Interesting way to train for small problems (that no one wants to do training for)  using big scenarios:

   School bus crash:  scenario:  bus rolled completely and is back on wheels (this way the bus is not damaged after training).  have kids on floor, over seats,  tangled up in each other.    Have personnel untangle, package and get off bus,  using door, emergency doors and windows.  You can use 2-3 back boards at a time,  and unpackage patients and use the same equipment for the next patients.
     This type of scenario gie good training for multiple situations:  Triage, Mass Casualty;  and 1-2 patient accidents.   (you just have 20-30  one to two patient groups at one time).

    Everyone is trained in backboarding patients,  and you get some good heavy training done  (good for a couple of hours or all day.  
     Everyone is happy:  those that want big scenarios  and those that need little ones.   at the debrief:  tell everyone that participated that they all did 1-2 person accidents;  and you will be surprised.

   You can do the same type of thing with smoke inhalation, and carbon monoxide poisonings:    

   like an earlier poster said,  use the high school students; or if you have a college in your response area  use them:  you can use them as patients,  innocent bystanders, who always get in the way  and drunk and annoying bystanders.  Good training for how to deal with obnoxious family members or potentially threatening situations.


----------

